# Western Boots



## kalaeb (Jan 11, 2012)

I have always been against getting a pair of western boots, but as I get older I am more prone to change. My son is crazy over cowboy boots and he loves going to his grandpa's farm to "be a hard working guy". 

Now I find myself needing a pair of boots. I am spending some time in Texas, so I figured I might as well break down and get some. 

Anyone have any recommendations as to which boots are the best/most comfortable?

Any help would be greatly appreciated as, cowboy boots are a whole new thing to me.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 11, 2012)

I have owned several pairs over the years and the only pair that I found comfortable is Tony Lama's. They can be pricey but in my mind are worth it. The key with any boot though is to make sure you fit them because if they don't fit well, you will be miserable. When I bought my last pair, the guy fitting me spent a lot of time to make sure I had the right ones.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 11, 2012)

Another thing that is good to get put on them right away are some heel scuff guards. They really add to the life of your boot. I don't bother with the toe ones though.


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 11, 2012)

+1 on Tony Lama. I prefer the style called ropers. Less fancy more utilitarian.

-AJ


----------



## cnochef (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a pair of oxblood Lucchese ropers that are great. However, my understanding is that they are even more hideously expensive now than when I bought them.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 11, 2012)

My dad was a VP for a construction company and always wore ropers out on the construction sites and really liked them - He always wore either Tony Lama or Ariat's ropers. If you are looking for more of a functional work boot, I would go that route.


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 11, 2012)

+1 on tony lamas , even though I am a Nocona fan i would definitely go with ropers also, as I get older high heeled boots don't work so well on these ankles and knees

A.A.Callisters in salt lake city or try www.thesportsmansguide.com they have hundreds of boots at great prices and a great return policy.


----------



## joec (Jan 11, 2012)

I've been wearing boots since I was about 6 years old so that is a lot of time. At the moment I have a couple of pairs of Boulet style boots that I got from here http://www.wwmerc.com/cgi-bin/Category.cgi?category=7100&type=store They are comfortable and have held up well. I have a Shooters boots as well as the Stove pipe one in chocolate the other black. 

I've also had modern style cowboy type boots but nothing as comfortable as these period. The price is also fairly good compared to modern cowboy boots that often go for much more but have toe styles my feet can't handle. They do have a two inch heal suitable for walking or riding.

I've had Texas Brand, Tony Lamas, Puma etc actually had 14 different boots at one time.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 11, 2012)

for style here in Texas, its Lucchese. Teenagers and working guys wear Justin and Nocona.


----------



## bikehunter (Jan 11, 2012)

See, this is why you have to try them. It depends on your feet. For me Tony Lamas are the most uncomfortable boots made. Only Dan Post and Justin...I have a dozen pair in my closet. Only two pair of Lucchese, and they're great...but can't afford them any more on S.S. ;-) Not that it matters since I have enough boots to last me til I'm dead. <g>


----------



## joec (Jan 11, 2012)

I've noticed as I've gotten older traditional boot styles (pre 20th century) actually feel right on my feet. The small toes in the modern boots that I wore for years now begin to hurt my old feet in a short time. So age can also have something to do with it also. But then I actually belong to a group NCOWS that is period correct in both dress and guns from 1865 to 1899 so I tend to buy stuff I can wear daily especially boots and the modern ones are not allowed. So I'm a bit biased on western wear.


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 11, 2012)

boots are like knives everyone loves um for different reasons


----------



## bikehunter (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes....And you get so many differing opinions...you don't know much more than you did. <G>


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 11, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> boots are like knives everyone loves um for different reasons


And there is also a pretty big custom market!


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 11, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> And there is also a pretty big custom market!



true dat as the kids say around here.


----------



## tkern (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a pair of Red Wings that I've worn every day for almost 5 years. More utilitarian but looks great. http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-win...hoes/1132-red-wing-mens-11-inch-pull-on-brown


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 12, 2012)

I wear Red Wings. They fit me well so I haven't strayed into anything else.

Oh yeah, Chaco Flips as well. Best Flips made-so worth the extra money.

Pesky


----------



## Pabloz (Jan 12, 2012)

Since you're going to be in Texas a while I would whole heartedly suggest you get some custom made. There are custom makers almost anywhere. If you happen to be in El Paso there are about 15 custom makers that will do the whole routine for under $500.00. Going a little more up scale will get you into exotic leathers at about $750+ and if you want to go tooled boots figure on about $1500 +. The greatest part about it is that when you get your first pair of custom handmades the fit, comfort and longevity is unreal!!!! I have a pair of Teju Lizard (pictured below) made in 1987, have been resoled 7 times and still fit like gloves. Cost back then was a whopping $250 made by Arturo Munoz at Yucca Boots....so I guess they have cost me about $12/yr. with resoles. If you come to Albuqueque I can get you in to any of the local 5 makers, one of which is Deanna McGuffin who is a world class award winning boot maker. Hers start at about $1250. One of the most famous toolers for boots is Jim Resley, my leather mentor, and his boots start at around $2500 through various makers. If you're at interested, just PM me as to where you are going and about how long you will be staying and I'll connect to someone in that area. When I did wear production boots they were mostly Tony Lamas as we were family friends. If you are looking for comfort, quality, style and economy you can usually find a Cowtown Boots, TL, Nacona, Justin etc. outlet and get seconds at a fraction of the cost. Usually they are some sort of cosmetic blem that will not affect the fit and comfort.

Here are my Daily Drivers...well one of 9 pairs.





Oh...BTW, just in case you want to try and break the record here it is.
http://www.forbes.com/2006/04/03/cowboy-boots-expensive_cx_ns_0404feat.html


----------



## tkern (Jan 12, 2012)

Get a custom boot. Steve Goodson makes the leather, Devin makes the metal in-lays, and Stefan makes the soles.


----------



## joec (Jan 12, 2012)

Pabloz said:


> Since you're going to be in Texas a while I would whole heartedly suggest you get some custom made. There are custom makers almost anywhere. If you happen to be in El Paso there are about 15 custom makers that will do the whole routine for under $500.00. Going a little more up scale will get you into exotic leathers at about $750+ and if you want to go tooled boots figure on about $1500 +. The greatest part about it is that when you get your first pair of custom handmades the fit, comfort and longevity is unreal!!!! I have a pair of Teju Lizard (pictured below) made in 1987, have been resoled 7 times and still fit like gloves. Cost back then was a whopping $250 made by Arturo Munoz at Yucca Boots....so I guess they have cost me about $12/yr. with resoles. If you come to Albuqueque I can get you in to any of the local 5 makers, one of which is Deanna McGuffin who is a world class award winning boot maker. Hers start at about $1250. One of the most famous toolers for boots is Jim Resley, my leather mentor, and his boots start at around $2500 through various makers. If you're at interested, just PM me as to where you are going and about how long you will be staying and I'll connect to someone in that area. When I did wear production boots they were mostly Tony Lamas as we were family friends. If you are looking for comfort, quality, style and economy you can usually find a Cowtown Boots, TL, Nacona, Justin etc. outlet and get seconds at a fraction of the cost. Usually they are some sort of cosmetic blem that will not affect the fit and comfort.
> 
> Here are my Daily Drivers...well one of 9 pairs.
> 
> ...



If you are on I-10 between Orange TX and Vidor TX, the had a shop that sold boots but also would make custom boots for you. Now I haven't been in that area since '79 but they did make me a pair of boots that are similar to the Boulets stove pipes I wear now. I really liked those boots but lost them in Hurricane Andrew a bit later. At that time they was about $100 so now would probably be 3x that amount.


----------

